# Fly Shop in Midland, TX



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys, I am in Midland visiting family and found out there is a new fly shop that has opened up. I stopped by earlier today, and they have a really nice selection of equipment. Sage, Hatch, Abel, and Lamson reels. TFO and other rods, lots of Simms and Patagonia stuff, and the guy that runs it seemed to be a heck of a nice guy, sorry, for the life of me I can't remember his name. They also carry some fly tying stuff (bought some Dr. Slick scissors while I was there) as well as carrying a better selection of flies than Cabela's does, at least the bigger, saltwater flies anyway.

It's Desert Anglers Fly Shop

I have no affiliation, just found it to be a well stocked and set up shop for a place that is basically 3 hours from the closest water. I would seriously suggest anybody that is visiting midland or just passing through to give it a look. He had a Hatch 9wt reel on sale for 500, which was over 250 off. If I wasn't writing the check for my trip to Roatan this week, I probably wouldn't have been able to keep myself under control in there.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Yup, I stopped in there a few months ago while back visiting my family. The owners name has almost slipped my mind...Cameron, I believe? Nice guy! You can follow them on Facebook...they have a big Patagonia sale going on right now.


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, I grabbed some Patagonia sun gloves. Cameron, that's his name.

Poor guy said he had taken his kids to tee ball tryouts yesterday morning... I think it was below 20 degrees here yesterday morning.


----------

